# المنتدى منتدى اقسام السرفرات و البيع والشراء و الاعلان اقسام البيع والشراء قسم عروض البيع والشراء  ابحت عن عمل

## big_gsm

*السلام عليكم
اخواني الكرام لديا بوكسات وابحت عن عمل  
ولو امكن في مدينة فاس او سلا او الناضور 
وشكرا لكم*

----------


## GSM-AYA

*بالتوفيق اخي*

----------


## apollo66

لو انت فني كويس انا عندي ليك وظيفة ممتازة جداً في طرابلس ليبيا
وربي يوفقك

----------


## apollo66

للتواصل ممكن تكلمني فايبر 00218923006162
او علي الايميل الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
والله الموفق

----------

